# Anyone using Samsung Galaxy J7???



## MyFiveCentsWorth (Aug 3, 2017)

Hi all!
A PAX mentioned the J7 the other day as a replacement for my Samsung Galaxy S3. It seems reasonably priced (in the low $200's). I only need this phone for Uber-ing. Can I call the PAX when I'm wondering exactly where they are (i.e. Voice over Data (I guess)). I'm in Chicagoland, on Ting. Any comments or suggestions welcomed. 
Oh yeah, is it safe to assume it can handle the latest security updates? Everyone and their brother can hack the S3, I've read.
- 5cent


----------



## Uberyouber (Jan 16, 2017)

Yea it's good. I had J3 until I broke it. It was an 8 GB. 75 bucks at Walmart. Had to get sd card. Bloat ware... That J7 16GB should be fine.


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

I use 2 J7s, one for each app. They work just fine.


----------



## MyFiveCentsWorth (Aug 3, 2017)

THANKS for weighing in!


----------



## R James (Apr 25, 2017)

I LOVE my J7! Used to have an iPhone, but J7 works great for me! I simply refuse to pay $800-$1000 for a stupid phone!


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

Tmobile just did some sort of system upgrade. Now both my J7s only charge to 92%. Still work fine tho, stupid software upgrades...


----------



## R James (Apr 25, 2017)

Mista T said:


> Tmobile just did some sort of system upgrade. Now both my J7s only charge to 92%. Still work fine tho, stupid software upgrades...


Mine did that too. Power down, remove battery, put battery back in - problem solved.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

Flagship or no ship!


----------



## Dr. Zirconia (Jul 4, 2017)

Yes, I use a Samsung J7 dedicated to Lyft. Uber runs on my iPhone SE. No problems on either. I call passengers frequently, and that works.


----------



## Drivincrazy (Feb 14, 2016)

My J7 Prime works fine and is faster than my S4...and bigger.


----------



## TedJ (May 8, 2017)

Okay I used to j7 to however it is on the Uber app banned list any ideas why


----------



## luckytown (Feb 11, 2016)

TedJ said:


> Okay I used to j7 to however it is on the Uber app banned list any ideas why


where is this list....thx


----------



## TedJ (May 8, 2017)

luckytown said:


> where is this list....thx


https://www.uber.com/en-ZA/drive/resources/approved-devices/


----------



## henrygates (Mar 29, 2018)

I don't get it....what justification would Uber have to "ban" a brand/model of a device. If it has the Android operating system that is compatible with the app, why does Uber care?


----------



## TedJ (May 8, 2017)

Well I'm starting to wonder as I get a lot of dropped trips at LAX now. I'm sitting in a 2.2 Surge and then I don't get it when my APP is showing it 5 seconds before I receive the trip. When it's surging and I'm dropping off a TRIP at LAX The Surge trip either drops or I never get it and have to go back to the TNC which they claim is FULL but As soon as I find a spot to park, I get a trip. No Surge either. Somethings going on But the only one that seems to be concerned is ME, Uber is pretty clear they don't give a crap.


----------



## bsliv (Mar 1, 2016)

TedJ said:


> https://www.uber.com/en-ZA/drive/resources/approved-devices/


That site is a South African site. But it still doesn't explain why they would want to ban a device.


----------

